# Damn, how the hell do it get this to work?



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

So far I have hooked up all my wires for my MTX 8000series, to my 3 10inch MTX 4000 subs at 4ohms.
But where would I put the RCA cords into my Kenwood Excelon CD-Deck?

In the Front? Rear? or Non-Fading?
I have tried mixing and matching, and no luck.... where to they go?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

It should work in Non-fading.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Non-fading.


----------



## OldOneEye (Oct 22, 2002)

What amp is it you have? The 81000d? 

I vote for non-fading as well, unless you aren't using the rear outputs for anything and you can use the front to rear fader as a bass control (some decks have a seperate level control for the non-fading). Basically non-fading lets you fade from front to rear and it doesn't affect the signal on the non-fading outputs. Sometimes called subwoofer output as well.

Juan


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Figured it out.. retarted me... forgot to scrape off the paint, when grounding the wire  

Damn... i need to stop thinking about cars


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *Figured it out.. retarted me... forgot to scrape off the paint, when grounding the wire
> *


Scraping the paint is one of those sad moments for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Yeah, scraping paint is a sad time... but it's ok... it could be worse - you could be drilling holes... :X.

Or you could get lucky and find a screw that is metal on metal...


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I have to drill some holes to secure my box down some time... thats going to be scary


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

I have the same question, but it's about center vents... here's the link to the thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9022


----------

